# Positioning yourself in the wind



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Yet another question... do you guys typically operate with the wind at your back? Typically a yote will approach while trying to smell its target correct? I guess that made sense to me anyway. Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

They will come in from all angles, but often come in from downwind. You need to be able to cover all angles. Helps to have a partner that can cover the other 180 degrees so you get 360 coverage.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There are a few guys out there that operate with the wind at their back. We usually use a cross wind setup, with the caller upwind of the shooter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

On a setup I like the down wind side to have very sparse cover, or even open field. This makes them hesitant to expose themselves and when they cut down wind they will do it much closer to you. I like the down wind open area to be about 50 yards. Then I watch where I think they will come from. If you have ever watched an owl turn it's head it is like watching time lapse photography. The only way for one man to watch his surroundings is like that. The only problem is it takes you a minute (two minutes if your patient enough) to turn your head, and when your looking left your imagination always tells you there is one close and coming hard from the right. I find it one of the toughest things to do, but what they catch is fast movement.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Good advice - Plainsman!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

When I get out of my truck and walk to the cover I'm calling to, I'll either have the wind in my face or crossing. I'll usually sit 100-400 yds from the edge of the cover I'm calling to and always have the wind in my face or crossing. Also keep an eye on the down wind incase they come from an unexpected dirrection wich does happen. I would never set up with the wind at my back, blowing my scent into the cover I expect the coyotes to come from.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

What Bloody said......+1


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

in my experiences lately, if you are distress calling then you really need to pay close attention to down wind. if you are only howling then the wind isnt as important..they will come in with the wind if you only howling.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

one tip, if you set up with a crosswind, or quartering at all, try to keep the downwind on your offhand side. i.e.- im left handed, so i want the wind blowing to my right, as it is easier to swing my gun that way. if your right handed, you want the wind right to left. if you have to turn to your gunhand side, you have to pivot your whole body, creating alot of movement. alot of the coyotes i dont get happen because they get to close on my left side, and i cant get on them without spooking them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

neb_bo said:


> one tip, if you set up with a crosswind, or quartering at all, try to keep the downwind on your offhand side. i.e.- im left handed, so i want the wind blowing to my right, as it is easier to swing my gun that way. if your right handed, you want the wind right to left. if you have to turn to your gunhand side, you have to pivot your whole body, creating alot of movement. alot of the coyotes i dont get happen because they get to close on my left side, and i cant get on them without spooking them.


Good point. I like setting up in that way too as it helps you reposition without moving a whole lot.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

good point neb_bo..


----------

